# depressed newbie



## sarah (Aug 8, 2004)

hi everyone. As a newbie who feels so miserable at the mo, i was a little lifted when i read a lot of your postings.I thought i was the only one out there that felt this way. dh and i are off to the clinic in salisbury on tues 21 sept, to talk about the egg share programme. i have had all the blood tests done and all are fine, but have just been told that despite donating half my eggs, and that they are desperate for donors, i will still be waiting for up to 2 years. why is that. has anyone out there done egg sharing and can you give me a rough idea of what i have to go through. enough rambling, sorry. good luck to all of you. and a big thankyou to f.f. i don't know where i would be without you.


----------



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Sarah,
welcome to the site.... Im a newbie too - pleased to say Im feeling better at the moment. The last week was an emotional rollercoaster...
Im really sorry I dont know about egg sharing- just wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck- we also going to clinic on 21st Sept for our first consultation (London) ....
Hope you manage to find out more info and your appointment at the clinic is helpful,
Deborah


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Sarah

Welcome to ff. Im sorry to hear you are feeling down at the moment.

I am currently egg sharing at the Lister in London. When i first found out i had blocked tubes I decided i would like to have a go at egg sharing and was worried how long the waiting list would be. My clinic told me that there was such a shortage of egg donors that there would be no waiting time at all.

Having all the blood tests took quite a long time but i was matched with a recipient as soon as my results came back. I had to take the pill for two months (normally only one but my recipient couldnt start until 4 weeks later) this makes sure you and the recipient are both at the same point in your cycles. I am now down regging using a nasal spray which i should only have to do for a week before i start injecting. Being on the pill and maybe having to wait for your recipient to be ready to start are probably the only difference between egg sharing and normal ivf.

Have you been told what your blood group is? Maybe you have a rare blood type and they are waitng for a recipient to match? I cant think why else the waiting list would be so long when there are so many women out there needing our eggs. I would give your clinic a call, and if in any doubt phone around other clinics and ask how long their waiting lists are.

Hope this info helps,

L xx


----------



## Snowdrop (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi Sarah,

Welcome to FF, sorry to hear that you are feeling so down at the moment, but you have come to the right place with support and advice when you need it.

I was on the egg share scheme too.  As they had to retrieve my partners sperm the clinic would not look for a recipient for me until they were certain that we had sperm and would be definitely going ahead with our treatment.  I was ready to start in September, the clinic matched me with a recipient very quickly, I had to wait for my recipient to come off her HRT etc, but we were both ready to start treatments in January, so I only had a four  month wait.  They may pair you up with someone even quicker than that, I would be inclined to ask your clinic why it will take so long.  You don't mention where you are based, it may be a good idea to speak to other fertility clinics.  

Good luck.

Kerri xx


----------



## sarah (Aug 8, 2004)

hi kerry and L, thanks for your replys and advice.
i feel much better now. i guess its the nerves of the unknown thats making me feel like this. blood group is o pos. so not rare. thought they could of been saying that just to not build my hopes up. but dh and i feel more positive now that we have read your postings. sorry cannot remember your name but good luck tomorrow. we will be thinking of you. i live in southampton area, salisbury clinic is the nearest and best one for us. we have slight advantage because our g.p is fantastic and did all our blood tests 8 weeks ago, so we don't have to do them again.
hopefully it will be a short cut for us.
sorry rambling again. will post tomorrow and let you know how long for definate we will be waiting.
thankyou all again, you've all given me a much more positive approach to things.


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Glad you are feeling better sarah.

You are only a boat ride away from me, im on the isle of wight. Will get my armbands and swim over for a coffee


----------



## sarah (Aug 8, 2004)

water is freezing buy a ticket for ferry its much warmer. do you go to any of the meetings. i would love to but don't know how to find out where they are happening. what clinic do you go to. where to in your cycle are you or what treatment have you had up to date. i know more rambling and questions . take care will speak as such soon


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Sarah

Warm welcome to fertility friends

I just wanted to wish u lots of luck for ur appointment today

I hope that u get some answers

Let us know how u get on

Best wishes
EMilyxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi again Sarah,

I am currently down regging for our first ivf (possibly need icsi will find out on day of egg collection) We use the lister in london. Its a fair old journey for us, but well worth it as the clinic has brilliant success rates and the staff are wonderful.

If you look on the meeting section of the main boards it tells you local meets that are going on in different areas. There is a southern girls thread but i think the meet in basingstoke which is a bit too far for me. I will post on the meeting section to see if there is any interest of a meeting in portsmouth/southampton area as i too would love to meet a few faces.

Wishing you heaps of luck for your appointment today, let us know how you get on,

L xx


----------



## sarah (Aug 8, 2004)

hi everyone, well we went to the clinic. it was great.the consultant was really nice, and took his time to explain the treatment and the ups and downs of it. he has excepted us to the egg share programme, and there are only three in front of me. all being well i can start treatment next month, which is amazing as they told us we would have to wait up to two years. one of the ladies in front of me does not want to start til may 05 so i jump over her place,one starts next week so really no wait at all. thankyou all for replying to me, L hope we could have a meeting down here but if not i don't mind car sharing with you to a meeting.
i know still rambling, will post soon. oh and they said they will let me know tomorrow if they have found a match for me. take care thanks again. sarah.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Great News Sarah 
Hope you hear from them real soon 
Jennifer
xx xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Sarah,

That is absolutely fantastic news. Good luck for the call tomorrow. Car sharing would be brilliant if there is a meet further away as bringing my car across on the car ferry is not cheap!!

While youare waiting for your treatment to start feel free to join us chitter chatters on the inbetween treatment section. It has been my home since january and the girls are so lovely that we cant bare to leave even when we arent "inbetween" anymore!

Hope to see you there,

L xx


----------



## sarah (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi L, and everyone else.i'm hoping that i'm on the right section for the in betweenies.
at the moment i have such a huge smile on my face, its been there since i left the clinic and now its starting to hurt. anyway we do not have to wait til tomorrow for the call, it came at 3.45 this afternoon, and we now have a match. apparently the recipient has do do dummy run to bring her up with me but we have the go ahead for treatment to start next month. dh and i are back to the clinic next week for another chat and to be told about the drugs and when and how to take them. well jab myself with them. did all of you feel like this when you got the go ahead to start treatment.
i feel ten foot tall just floating around.
have to quit smoking so have chosen monday as my first day at being a non smoker. any hints anyone.
L, car sharing not a problem.ferry port just up the road from me. basingstoke not that far if thats the only one closest.still rambling on sorry everyone. will post soon. sarah. not depressed newbie anymore. hope it stays that way.


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Sarah. Here is the link you need for the inbetweenies.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,14601.80.html

When i found out my tx was finally about to begin i was the happiest person in the world so what you are experiencing is very normal!

The meet in basingstoke is not far off so as soon as the southern girls decide on the next date we will gatecrash!!!

Still havent posted on the meeting section to see how much interest there would be for a meet in the soton area but i will do it right now 

Looking forward to seeing you post on chitter chatters. Feel free to pop into the chatroom anytime,

L xx


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Sarah
Welcome, sorry it is so late!
Just wanted to say, everyone here on the site is there whenever you need them

Chick


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Sarah - Hi again
Hop aboard the Great Girlies Giving Up Smoking thread near the bottom of the main board... Lots of us have already given up on there and lots of girls are giving up at the moment - I will look out for you on there !!!
Fantastic to get a match so soon !!!
Jennifer xx xx

Popped back in with link for give up smoking thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,14903.new.html#new


----------

